# When to change paint roller sleeve



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Depends on the quality of the cover and how well you clean them but I usually get a couple rooms worth before turning them over to primer covers for wallpaper primer.


----------



## creamaster (May 11, 2008)

I worked with an older tradesman that told me years ago to wrap the roller in aluminum foil to help keep it from drying out. So after I use a roller I rinse it out if I think it will be several days until I use it again and wrap it tight in foil, otherwise if I might use the roller later that day I wont rinse it at all and just wrap it in foil. It seems to work well. Anyone else ever try using foil ?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I've used plastic bags


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

I usually do a couple of color coats with a roller, and then they get to apply primer, or if I did a really good job cleaning them out, ceiling paint. Life is too short to spend a lot of time cleaning out $5 roller covers.

SirWired


----------

